# Picture Of New Outback Rear Slide!



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

On a previous post, I mentioned that I had a lengthy conversation with some of the managers at Keystone (Outback division) and was told about major mods to the interior of the rear slide. At that time I had asked for pictures...Guess what?

Picture of interior of new Outback rear slide!

WOW! OK, now it's official...I'm upgrading! This is sweet!! I wonder what the weigh trade off on the shelf and cabinet are compared to the window? When I thanked them I asked when we can expect to see the new '06 floorplans and specs. I'll post if they reply...


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

It looks nice, and very utilitarian, but I still like the window. We definitely chose OB because of all the natural light that flowed through to the interior.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I was at my dealer this past weekend and saw this new slide. I really like it. I also saw the new 31RQS and that is one sweet TT. The fever is killing me.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Upon closer inspection, it appears that there are narrow "cubbies" on each side of the cabinet doors. Maybe for magazines or books? I also wonder if they ran power or cable to the cabinets for a little TV option? Would the cabinets be able to hold that kind of weight? Sure won't miss kicking the blinds!


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I like the shelf at the head of the bed, but vote for the window at the foot. We also like the light and airy feeling.

That cabinet did give me an idea for a mod, however. I'm gonna see if there is room for a small tv shelf at the foot of bed in the corner. Gotta go home for lunch now and do some measuring







.

-Matt


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

For us non-rear slid owners, what did it look like before????


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Where the cabinet is there was a window, and there was no shelf above the headboard:

Previous Slide Configuration


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like they listened to customer feedback, looks nice and usable now.

The shelf looks like it would be easily made at home to add for older models without one.

On the new picture, is the slide in already? It is up close to the sink on the left.

Kevin


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> On the new picture, is the slide in already? It is up close to the sink on the left.
> [snapback]51897[/snapback]​


Yes, it's slid in...


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

New slide looks nice, but wait a minute...aren't Outbacks already too heavy in the rear?







I wonder how they compensate for that extra weight?









Mark


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

mswalt said:


> New slide looks nice, but wait a minute...aren't Outbacks already too heavy in the rear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did this rumor of Outbacks being too heavy in the rear get started?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> How did this rumor of Outbacks being too heavy in the rear get started?


Glenn,

I was referring to the thread a few days (weeks) ago that ran for a couple of days. There was a long discussion on the rear being too heavy. I, personally, don't believe that is the case, but was just making a reference to it.

Mark


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Glenn,
> 
> I was referring to the thread a few days (weeks) ago that ran for a couple of days. There was a long discussion on the rear being too heavy. I, personally, don't believe that is the case, but was just making a reference to it.
> 
> Mark[snapback]51958[/snapback]​


Mark,

Yeah, I remember that thread too...that's why I was so defensive. Sorry!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

That's awesome! I don't like the cabs over the bed, I like the window instead. That looks like you'd be sleepin IN a cabinet?? well to me it does








Now the shelf over the bed, that's great. I'll DEF do that. looks simple/handy. Looks like it would have a small lip over the front edge to keep stuff from falling off. Reckon how deep it is??? REckon how we could mount it?? Looks nice. 
Isn't it funny how sometimes the simplest of ides are overlooked???
Thanks for the pix


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is it just me on this thought? I can't see why I would want a cabinet in the bed area. I wouldn't pack clothes in there...to far from the shower. Climbing in/out of the bed to get things out of that cabinet seems silly.









Thoughts?


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

The Outbacks have plenty of storage. I personally like the window. Laying in bed looking at a stream or mountain view seems better than staring at your cabinet. I also think you would get a more cramped feeling with the cabinet in place of the window. The shelf is a good idea........


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

qgallo said:


> The Outbacks have plenty of storage. I personally like the window. Laying in bed looking at a stream or mountain view seems better than staring at your cabinet. I also think you would get a more cramped feeling with the cabinet in place of the window. The shelf is a good idea........


I don't know about most people, I use my rear slide for sleeping, watching TV in the evening, and using my laptop and reading. For me, the side window was always with blinds closed when I was in the slide. At night, blinds are closed for privacy. In the morning, I am sleeping, blinds are closed for darkness...and when they're closed, I KICK THEM! I'm 6'1" and brush, poke, or outright nail them several times a night.

As for the storage, I'll finally have convenient storage for my laptop, books, magazines, and personal items. Maybe my wife and I can store our "jammies" in there? My laptop has a built in DVD player, maybe we can watch movies directly in front of us instead of looking to the left about 8 feet into the trailer! The shelf is perfect for glasses, tissues, flashlight, watch, etc.

As you can tell, I think the changes are awesome...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have to agree woth campntn. I like the shelf over the head of the bed. But give me the window at the end, please!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Reckon where is the best place to stabilize that shelf?? Are there studs in the slide walls?? That would be ok. I don't like putting holes in the wall. 
That shelf would be a lot to suspend from the ceiling. ON that pic, I see the closest end of the shelf is suspended with a wooden bracket the width of the shelf.
hmmm


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

qgallo said:


> The Outbacks have plenty of storage. I personally like the window. Laying in bed looking at a stream or mountain view seems better than staring at your cabinet. I also think you would get a more cramped feeling with the cabinet in place of the window. The shelf is a good idea........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We personaly dont like the cabinet. I Judy make up that bed and it is just to much to work around and I am only 5'1". I enjoy laying in bed looking out at the lake or mountains. Also get a nice breeze thru it on warm summer nites.
We love our window and always have enough storage in what we have in our 25rss.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice work. I love when they switch things up in new models. I think the cabinet is a little large too. Wonder if they could have figured out something a little smaller, but I'm glad the window is gone too.
Love the shelf.


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh Man,
Our '06 doesnt have this set up. I love the shelve







, but I am not crazy about the cabinet either. I say either keep the window, or do away with it all together. But definately keep the shelve.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

campntn said:


> Reckon where is the best place to stabilize that shelf?? Are there studs in the slide walls?? That would be ok. I don't like putting holes in the wall.
> That shelf would be a lot to suspend from the ceiling. ON that pic, I see the closest end of the shelf is suspended with a wooden bracket the width of the shelf.
> hmmm
> 
> ...


I installed a Saunders shelf that looks like it was factory installed. There are 5 studs in the wall, 3 not counting the corners. I used a stud finder and was able secure it very well with those 3 screws.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

We just put a deposit today on a 2006 Outback 21RS, and one the first things we noticed was the shelf and cabinet in the slide out. We had the option of going over to Vancouver BC and getting a 2005 model without the shelf, but DW liked the shelf, and well, when she is happy, so am I. What to put in there, well, who knows. But I do like the shelf over the pillow area for watches and books or whatever. Should be interesting.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> We just put a deposit today on a 2006 Outback 21RS...
> [snapback]52134[/snapback]​


You driving down to Oregon for the 2005 Fall Northwest Outbacker's Rally??? (yeah, I know it's toward the SW for you...)

It's at Fort Stevens State Park, Astoria, Oregon - September 30 - October 2, 2005.

You'd learn a lot about your new trailer, and we'd get a chance to see the '06 !!!

Ed


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> campntn said:
> 
> 
> > Reckon where is the best place to stabilize that shelf?? Are there studs in the slide walls??Â That would be ok. I don't like putting holes in the wall.
> ...


EXCELLENT! Got pix?? I couldn't find them in the gallery. Maybe I didn't look in the right place.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Please post a pic of the Saunders shelf when you get a chance. action I like the new changes! (both the shelf and the cabinet) We have already changed out our blinds in the slide-out and the bunks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys I am on the road this week but will get the DW to take some pictures so I can post them.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here it is.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good Andy
How far does it stick out from the wall

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks really good Andy







.

I've also thought about doing that. The only thing is the extra clutter it would collect though









I went camping with our daughters this past weekend. My wife is always complaining about all the stuff the girls take with them and how it clutters up the trailer. Guess what, without my DW, the trailer was the most uncluttered it's ever been and we told her so









Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Looks good Andy
> How far does it stick out from the wall
> 
> Don
> [snapback]52474[/snapback]​


You would ask a tough question. They come in different lengths and I purchased a 36" one, it is 8 to 9 inches deep but sticks out from the wall about 10" due to the way the support is made. It uses gravity to hold it in the wall mount but since it was not designed for a trailer I had to add dowels to the back of the shelf into the mounting bracket to keep it in place but it is great to have this shelf.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for posting a pic Andy.







I would love a shelf up there like that to hold my reading book....I will have to remember to show Dale this post (put him to work this long weekend since we don't have reservations anywhere!)


----------

